# [RLR] Sleepy-head rats!



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Yesterday, we were blessed by a local(ish) family who donates items to a rescue/shelter they pick a few months before Christmas. We were the lucky ones this year!  They went above and beyond what we expected! After taking pics of all the items donated, I "flashy-ed" the rescues for awhile. There were a few who just were TOO comfy and tired after playtime earlier and refused to budge.









Max and Jake


















Kora

There's more photos of everyone else here, if you'd like to see.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

that is so cool, and what a lot of lovely and useful things they gave you.

couldnt open the link to your ratties, though...


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Those local(ish) family must be very very generous to donate all those items to you!


----------



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

What a wonderful thing to do, pick a rescue and send in some stuff. That sounds like a tradition worth starting. 
Your little guys are just darling!!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

What a wonderful cause to donate to! The ratties seem pretty satisfied with there new stuff!


----------

